# new audi TT Quattro MK 1 owner bought a lemon?



## sir_leroy (Apr 6, 2015)

Hi

I am Lee , I have just bought a 1999 model ,and now  the clutch pedal keeps sticking down and not returning ) this is particularly the reverse gear and 1st?.

my 2nd issue is I have a brake failure warning light amongst the broken pixels lol .I have replaced the bulb and all lights are working ,however the warning light still remains .

The 3rd issue is the car makes an electrical buzzing sound for about 45 secs to a couple of minutes from the engine bay ?

Hope you can be of help members Many thanks in advance


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi Leroy, Welcome to the TTF.
Sticking clutch pedal is fairly common, if persistent replace master cylinder. Lack of use & cold morning is usually the reason it occurs + there is no return spring just an over-centering spring. 
Check the connections on bulb holders are clean & free of corrosion & bulbs are correct wattage.
Buzzing is probably the after-run coolant pump which runs for a while once Ign turned off, regardless of engine temp. Pumps coolant around turbo to cool the bearings.
Hoggy.


----------



## sir_leroy (Apr 6, 2015)

[Many thanks for you reply Hoggy ,I appreciate it ,will get this matter looked into.

Can you reset the dashboard somehow?


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

There is no reset for bulb errors.
Maybe get your dashpod repaired in the near future.
Steve


----------



## sir_leroy (Apr 6, 2015)

clutch worse today  can someone help with what the warning dashboard light looks like as my lcd is missing pixels ,if its any help its in orange ( (?)) something vaguely like that


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

sir_leroy said:


> clutch worse today  can someone help with what the warning dashboard light looks like as my lcd is missing pixels ,if its any help its in orange ( (?)) something vaguely like that


Hi, Could be brake light bulb fail or worn brake pads. Any other brake faults would be in Red.
Hoggy.


----------



## sir_leroy (Apr 6, 2015)

I am starting to think the guy who sold it ,sold bang on time 

so master cylinder to cure clutch not returning

brake pads may need replacing

nowhere in the service history does it ever advise the timing belt been replaced

And oddly cannot find any electrics to change the postion of the wing mirrors


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi Leroy, Time to stop driving it & get it all fixed, I believe.
Hoggy.


----------



## sir_leroy (Apr 6, 2015)

yup ,and I have noticed my front grill does not sport the 4 circles its just plain black is the usual ? cheers


Hoggy said:


> Hi Leroy, Time to stop driving it & get it all fixed, I believe.
> Hoggy.


----------



## Bartsimpsonhead (Aug 14, 2011)

Hi Leroy, welcome to the TTF.

Just as your wheels are non-standard for the Mk1, your front grill will be a non-Audi after market add-on.

You might find delving deeper into your car quite a few bits have been changed from standard (as pretty much everyone changes stuff to their own personal taste) - as Hoggy says, get it checked over by a reputable garage and get the timing belt, clutch and any other mechanical issues looked at first.

Good cars can be a joy to own, neglected cars a money pit.


----------



## sir_leroy (Apr 6, 2015)

Well today driving home from work and?

a big warning sign looking a bit like a handbrake sign appeared on the lcd ,I am lead to believe a brake failure warning

had car 1 week to day and it just seems to be a mare


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi Leroy, Red or orange alarm ? Link may help.
download/file.php?id=106001&mode=view
Hoggy.


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

Hai and Welcome!

J
xx


----------



## sir_leroy (Apr 6, 2015)

Thanks Lollypop86 and Hoggy it was red ? brake fluid perhaps


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

sir_leroy said:


> it was red ? brake fluid perhaps


Hi Leroy, Have you checked the level then, if it's Red it's important & not just an advisory.
Hoggy.


----------



## sir_leroy (Apr 6, 2015)

Well quick update

master cylinder replaced clutch much improved but not perfect ,still occasionally does not come all the way back up

Red warning light was just brake fluid needed topping up

Bulb light in the parcel shelf ,just needed pluging in


----------

